# javaHMO install ?



## 73cuda (May 21, 2007)

Is there a guide on installing javaHMO 2.4 ?

I've done everything I know and it doesn't show up on my pc. I've done the javaHMO2.4.exe.

And I read this in the install docs....

Use the JavaHMO/Configure menu on your Start menu to run the JavaHMO configuration GUI.

But it's not on the start menu. Do I need additional programs on my pc ?

Thanks


----------



## 73cuda (May 21, 2007)

I got it working. I had to delete everything java on my pc then run the javaHMO install.

Now I need to find out about starting the server and media access keys.

Thanks

I just read that a MAK isn't needed for a Directivo. I'll be using a zippered DVR40.
Any guidance on how to set javaHMO up, like what to put in for the MAK, would be much appreciated.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

MAK is for getting the recording off the unit, with a DTivo that is not possible. The only thing you can do with JavaHMO and a DTivo is set it up to display weather, photos, music, etc.


----------



## 73cuda (May 21, 2007)

Thanks ttodd1, That is exactly what I want to do (weather, photos,etc). Do I need to put anything in on the MAK line ? I'm guessing not.

I plan to zipper the dvr40 today but I don't have the Tivo wireless G adapter yet. I'm just trying to make sure that I've got my pc setup and ready to go. My main pc is wired to a Linksys wireless G wrtg54GS router and I have three other computers connecting to it wireless.

Why does it display "could not update javaHMO server" when I enter a new plugin such as Desktop plugin 1.0 for example ?

And I hate be ask so many questions but what should be in the server properties window at NETWORK-ip address and netmask ?

There should be something in the javaHMO docs that tells you to delete all other java items before installing the javaHMO. maybe there is but I didn't see it. I say this so it might help others here if they have trouble loading the app. like I did.

Love TiVo and I'm really looking forward to getting this setup. Thanks for the help, I think I really need it at this point.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

The tivo wireless adapter will not work with your DTivo. You don't put anything in the Network section. I am running it on a Fedora box and get the cannot update when I am trying to make changes and am not a admin. My guess is this may be your problem. Typically you do not have to remove "everything Java" to get it installed.


----------



## 73cuda (May 21, 2007)

Man, I'm glad I mentioned the Tivo adapter. Thanks for telling me. I assume I can use one of the wireless adapters listed HERE ?

When I check user account on my pc it shows that I'm admin. Is there something else I have to do for admin ?


----------



## Atomic409 (Jan 27, 2007)

correct me if I'm wrong but isn't Galleon the replacement for JavaHMO?

has a few more features


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Galleon will not work with DTivos, but yes it was.


----------



## 73cuda (May 21, 2007)

Yeah, I had checked into galleon before starting this. 
OK, I logged on as true administator and no matter what I try to do it still says "could not update javaHMO server".

Does the DTivo need to be hacked and on the network first ?
Again, I want to be sure that the pc side of this is up and working correctly.

Also, I ordered a linksys wusb11 adapter for the TiVo.

Thanks for _any _ help.

EDIT: I found the answer by re-reading the docs, I had to make sure the service was actually running (it wasn't). I appologize for asking then answering some of the same questions.


----------



## beagan (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm having problems with javaHMO. I have a hacked Hughes DVR40 with PTVnet and InstantCake. I've already networked the regular HMO options and can extract content no problem. I've tried the javaHMO and it looks like it wants to work, but no go. For the movie theater listings, it just keeps saying "data not dowloaded yet". The weather option just has question marks next to everything. And the music organizer seems to get hung up around the 4,058 folder when I have over 8,000 in total. They're all a bunch of blue screens. Even the tic-tac-toe won't work. I'm using TiVo desktop 2.1 (does this matter)? I can't think of any other possible problems. I've had my pc on for days and nothing is downloading. I've exited javaHMO and reopened it hoping that would spark something. Still no luck. Those of you who have it working, please help. Thanks.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Both the Movie showtimes and the weather modules have had changes due to data changes. Fixes can be found at DDB. I think though that a fix for the weather was here somewhere.

Here are some threads:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=348186&highlight=javahmo

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=351070&highlight=javahmo


----------



## 73cuda (May 21, 2007)

Well the only javaHMO things I've been able to get working is weather and desktop. desktop is useless as far as I can see. Here's the weather fix from smee...

weather .jar fix

*I guess I'm not allowed to post a link to that site, PM me and I'll try to get it to you*

Check post 20 for the zip file, drag and drop the original weather.jar out of plugins and drag and drop the new one in and you should be good.


----------



## beagan (Jan 21, 2007)

Since my iTunes has so many folders and files, I decided to make a test and copy about 150 songs with different genres into 'My Music' (my iTunes is stored on an external drive). With this limited number of files to go through, the javaHMO plug-in for Audio Organizer worked just as I hoped it would. So, when I try to do the same with my iTunes folder it goes pretty quickly up until about 3,500 files, then slows down big time when there's still an addition 4,000 files to go. Do you think music that I've purchased from iTunes is causing a problem or will it know to just pass those ones up? Anyone else using this with 8,000+ files? I've had it going over night and all day and it never finishes. ????


----------



## beagan (Jan 21, 2007)

bump


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

It is rude to bump your posts. My guess is that no one here has that many songs so no one can give you an answer.


----------



## beagan (Jan 21, 2007)

Rude? That's a first. Just want to get feedback, as I know not everyone checks this board everyday and it can get buried fast.

I suppose I'm the only one utilizing the audio organizer from iTunes with a lot of songs. I guess it can't be done.


----------

